# Some M10 pics



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

These are sorta old news pics but wanted to provide a "forum offering " to share since becoming an expectant CX-1 owner as of yesterday 

Shot these at the Amgen Tour, Livermore to San Jose, Sierra Rd stage earlier this year when stopping by to say hello to my friend, Andy Stone (last pic), head mechanic for Team Type 1:


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

its because of this pics i bought my M10 (in blue as well)


----------

